# breaking it in



## boxhead (Apr 6, 2007)

Just purchased a new recurve and retriever. I was just hoping for suggestions on where to break this new rig in. I have my 6 year old son on my days off so traveling a long distance is out right now. I don't have a boat set up yet so stuck on the dirt right now. Freeport area


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Go down levee road (between surfside and oyster creek), there is a road to the left
(if coming from surfide) that has some big culverts coming thru them. Used to be some gar in there. Matter of fact anywhere long levee road or where ever you can get on oyster creek. Also, when Bar X Ranch (out of West Columbia) floods, the bar (barrow) ditches get real good fish in them. Now that you can shoot catfish (untill Sept. 1) you can even get some eating fish. Oh and the ditches and dredge pits back toward bryan beach will be awesome too. Coming off the bridge toward freeport, but before you get to Rose street (it's been 12 years bear with me) there is a place on the left that has some deep water. That place used to be pretty hot back when I was a kid.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

My bad, I just looked at Google Earth.
That spot is right after Cherry Street, not Rose.
Told you it's been a long time.
Man I sure miss the old days, we used to go to Bryan Beach (Quintana)
and stoke up somebodies left over drift wood bonfire and have a grand
ol' time.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

texas two guns said:


> Go down levee road (between surfside and oyster creek), there is a road to the left
> (if coming from surfide) that has some big culverts coming thru them. Used to be some gar in there. Matter of fact anywhere long levee road or where ever you can get on oyster creek. Also, when Bar X Ranch (out of West Columbia) floods, the bar (barrow) ditches get real good fish in them. Now that you can shoot catfish (untill Sept. 1) you can even get some eating fish. Oh and the ditches and dredge pits back toward bryan beach will be awesome too. *Coming off the bridge toward freeport, but before you get to Rose street (it's been 12 years bear with me) there is a place on the left that has some deep water. That place used to be pretty hot back when I was a kid.*




is that also called the "gar hole" ? been there years ago good spot


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

I think it used to be yeah.


----------



## boxhead (Apr 6, 2007)

thanks guys. I will look into it pretty soon.


----------

